# 22 long attempt



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 1. de rim a custom tank i got from a fellow member, hardscape and plant planing.




























thanks to bobsid for donating some hc 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice. I like the looks of the long tanks. What are you thinking of stocking it with?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

You're welcome, mate. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

rich16 said:


> Nice. I like the looks of the long tanks. What are you thinking of stocking it with?


ima move my 8 cpds and got 15 ember tetras. thinkin of getting more ember and lots of crs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 2, still cloudy but no amonia coz i re used my old amazonia from the other tank i tore down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice start.What lighting are you using?Co2?


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Jousters said:


> Nice start.What lighting are you using?Co2?


thanks! im running 2 current leds, one in the back is planted +, front one is planted + pro 24/7. im just using the fluval left overs i have from my other tank for c02. still tryina figure out my setup for the eheim ecco pro till my lili pipes come in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice work on planting! Looks lush already.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Reckon said:


> Nice work on planting! Looks lush already.


thanks man! but its just an illusion, still looks pretty empty in person. cant wait till my bacopa bonsai and hemianthus m fills up the background!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seed (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice pieces of driftwood. Did you get them anywhere in particular?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

"attempt"  Looking great already, can't wait to see pics of it filling in!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

seed said:


> Nice pieces of driftwood. Did you get them anywhere in particular?


i got those pieces from diff places, they used to be in my 20 tall stacked high up. prolly at least over a month of piecing together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

effox said:


> "attempt"  Looking great already, can't wait to see pics of it filling in!


thanks bro, me too! ive never tried hc and monte carlo before so well see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 8 update. watar parameters are on point, except that its not that clear. and the most annoying film on the water surface is back. i sprayed h202 and just waiting to see if its gona help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

this fish is waay too cute!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 14 update

lots of new plants in from last week. still deciding if i should pull the monte carlo mix out and just go full hc. or let it carpet and see how it looks. what to do?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

i have some anubias petite melting issue, but its just 2 plant beside each other. the rest are doing fine. maybe its from too much light? change of hardness? too close to c02 diffuser so ph is slightly unstable? any experience from this guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

and i think my hc has some c02 deficiency issues coz its not growing like how its supposed to? i heard plants will pearl but it doesnt mean they have all their nutrient requirements? its coz of lighting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I haven't see much in my own tanks to warrant that plants may do poorly if too close to a co2 diffuser. Have you had a check of your water parameters recently? What's your water hardness? New tanks also tend to have a harder time with growing plants initially.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Reckon said:


> I haven't see much in my own tanks to warrant that plants may do poorly if too close to a co2 diffuser. Have you had a check of your water parameters recently? What's your water hardness? New tanks also tend to have a harder time with growing plants initially.


i do a weekly test or whenever i notice any change in my livestocks behavior. 2 weeks ago i kicked up my hardness to 60 over 5 days from 20. but i had some fish that died and i think thats when i noticed the anubias started to melt. but also i used excel those past week. i stopped now. maybe its the excel too? ph is stable, 6.8-7. i stopped messing wit hardness, i dont add any gh booster when i do water changes. so its pretty much what our local tap water parameters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

It's a tough call. There will always be varying opinions and each tank is different. In the end it will come down to what works for you. I personally have always seen significant improvement on the health of my plants and fish when I maintain stable gh of more than 4. Excel has never given me any trouble except for when I dosed heavily. Perhaps that was the source of your observations.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

the hc on this side seems to be doin great, but those anubias at the back look like they need attention. thoughts guys?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

day 25 update. the hc in the middle part of carpet is new coz i pulled out the montecarlo. toothpick is still visible, been 4 days now from replanting. lil maintenance trim here and there. bba signs and coral algae is showing up but im treating with h202 when i get time. upped my c02 and changed angle of flow hoping for better diffusion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

and also, these just came in yesterday. stoked to get it running! just need to find a new hose for the eheim. anyone selling some? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

little update. last week i did a 30% water change and some minor trimming. then the day after, 9 galaxy rasboras died out of nowhere. mystery. i did nothing unusual. checked water but its all fine. maybe the temp? anyway i restocked my cpds, back to day 1 of rehabilitating them from lfs conditions to bright colors and un-concave bellies.

and im starting to have bba everywhere. started h202 and gona do a 4 day semi blackout. battle against bba is on. wish me luck!

sorry for the poor vid quality. cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

update

bba is almost gone, spot treat h202 and 4 day black out worked and a minimal light and c02 for 3 days. some plants suffered from the black out but hopefully they bounce back. maybe a major trim on the hc and pearlweed this weekend. got some amano shrimp and sae to prevent disaster. now lighting and c02 is back on full but still 5-6 hours a day till last signs of bba is gone. cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

